# Lc9



## Brevard13 (Nov 28, 2010)

I am a big Ruger fan absolutely love the P-series. Now with that being said the only other gun that is a semi automatic that I would rather have is a S&W M&P. My wife decided the toher night she wanted to get her CCW permit. She was trying to decide what gun she would like to carry. So I took her to the gun store. She at first was contemplating a M&P .9mm compact. Then she saw the Ruger LC9 and liked it also. I noticed they had a recall about 2 years ago and I am not concerned with Ruger fixing their stuff as they are a great company. I was just curious as to whether or not there are any problems I might need to be on the look out for if she picks the Ruger.

Also I have never shot it and it feels light and small. I am curious as to how the recoil would compare to say a full sized .40 as that is what she has been shooting. I was thinking it would be less than the .40 but slightly more than a full sized .9mm. Need some help as I have no problem with eithe rone of her choices. 

As a side note she said I know you and your uncle are big fans of S&W and Ruger so that helped sway my decision. I have also helped her friend. She is going to buy a LCR .38spc in a couple of weeks.


----------



## recoilguy (Apr 30, 2009)

The LC9 *did not *have a recall, the LCP and the SR9 did. The Ruger LC9 is a good pistol. Recoil is very subjective, compared to a full size .40 I think if she can handle the .40 she will be able to handle the LC9. Although in my experiance much of recoil is assosiated with how the gun is gripped and this gun has a much shorter grip then a full size weapon. The biggest problem I see with the LC9 is so many people joke about it having a recall that it has become the almost truth. Ruger is a fine company and they do not hide the fact they have problems when they do like other companies do. LC( has not had a recall. not once.

If she likes it I would have no worries getting it for her if I were you. If my wife asked me for one and had held it and liked it I would spend our money on one for her in a minute.

RCG


----------



## Brevard13 (Nov 28, 2010)

Thanks recoil. I am trying hard to find one she can shoot I however don't know anyone that owns one in a .9mm. As for recall i thought I had read on another forum there had been a recall when they first came out. But alas it isn't the first nor will it be the last time I have been wrong. She did put 70 rounds straight through without much of a break. I shot a couple of magazines through it real quick then there was time to reload the magazine. 

My only fear is that she will hold it, like it, and then when she shoots it then not like it. I really, really don't want to have to give up my M&P .40c because she doesn't like the LC9. We are going tomorrow to look at it and see if they do have one for rent. Thanks for the help bud.


----------



## Leo (Jul 1, 2010)

Ruger did a recall on the LCP but none (so far) on the LC9. If possible, let her try the SR9c and SR40c as well to see which one she likes best.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Brevard13 said:


> ...I however don't know anyone that owns one in a .9mm...


Nor would you.
Your "*.*9mm" would work out to 0.04", or .04 caliber.

The proper terminology is "9mm," without any decimal point.


----------



## chessail77 (Mar 15, 2011)

If possible let her shoot the Ruger first as recoil might be an issue...some ranges rent them...I think the M&P, and SR 9 will have a softer recoil and she will enjoy shooting it more to get practice.


----------



## Brevard13 (Nov 28, 2010)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> Nor would you.
> Your "*.*9mm" would work out to 0.04", or .04 caliber.
> 
> The proper terminology is "9mm," without any decimal point.


I was on my phone. Anytime I double space (this time on accident) it will automatically put a period. I deleted one space but forgot the period before the 9. I have brain farts.


----------



## Brevard13 (Nov 28, 2010)

chessail77 said:


> If possible let her shoot the Ruger first as recoil might be an issue...some ranges rent them...I think the M&P, and SR 9 will have a softer recoil and she will enjoy shooting it more to get practice.


They didn't have one for rent. What I thought was the LCP was actually a LCR. I don't know why I kept think that it was a LCP I had seen. She actually rented the M&P .40c (which sucks is because mine is still at my uncle's house and she had to pay $10 to rent it). She shot 38 rounds through it. She said her hand was tired and wrist was sore. I put the M&P 9mm compact on layaway for her because she said she liked the feel of the M&P better than the SR9 (which she did look at) and the LC9. Between the Rugers she was wanting the SR9. Probably should have went the SR9 route and saved about $75 or so dollars but as long as she is happy.


----------



## Ala Tom (Apr 1, 2011)

The M&P 9C is probably right for her. Also the Ruger SR9C would probably be good for her. She can get a purse/holster so small size is not critical. Being able to shoot accurately without flinching is more important.

To judge recoil I like to refer to the results of the calculator in Genitron.com - The Handgun Information Resource - Home Page. It gave me the following recoil values:
LC9 7.966 ft-lb
MP9C 5.891 ft-lb
SR9C 5.841 ft-lb.

I own a MP40FS and like to shoot it. Two weeks ago I tried an MP40C and did poorly with it because there was significantly more recoil in line with the results of the genitron calculator (7.81 for FS and 9.103 for C, both for M&P in .40 S&W). Today I shot the Ruger SR9C and enjoyed it with 3 inch groups at 25 feet. Those numbers correlate pretty well with my experiences.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Brevard13 said:


> ...I have brain farts.


Me too.
The older I get, the more often they occur.

Oh, well-it gives Jean something to laugh about.


----------



## Holly (Oct 15, 2011)

My opinion is that the LC9 is poo. Just poo. I gave mine to my husband.


----------



## cwl1862 (Sep 1, 2008)

IDK I kind a like my LC9. It's a good little firearm.


----------

